# Which Mathews Bow???



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm splurging and getting a Mathews in the next month or so. Either the DXT, Drenalin, or the Monster. Anyone own these bows? I'd like some input, they're pretty similar....Thanks in advance! :! I previously owned a Q2 that was a great bow, that's why I'm going back to Mathews.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Better check out the new Mathews Z-7 Looks pretty cool.

Kaiser 878 has a Monster for sale on the OGF Market place


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

the new rezen....i think that is spelled right


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

jim!! GEt a z7! I shot one the other day. Unbelievable. I'm getting one for christmas for myself. You gotta treat yourself every now and again


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Stripers4Life said:


> jim!! GEt a z7! I shot one the other day. Unbelievable. I'm getting one for christmas for myself. You gotta treat yourself every now and again



Give us the low down on the new Z7.. 
I haven't seen one up close yet only the ads.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Amazingly smooth, the reverse assist is unlike anything I have felt before. It's exactly like they say it feels like someone is helping you draw the bow. Really quiet, surprisingly quiet. And the looks of the bow are just plain sweet. You can get up to 6 custom colors from mathews, I like the red. The dead stop is a really cool looking stop. I wanted to get one for my feathermax, but it didn't fit in the riser. So It's good to know that it comes stock on it. It also has these new monkey tails I think they are called, similar to a string grub, quiets the string, but doesn't sacrifice speed. And the new riser cutouts make it to be a extremely light bow, good for all day hunts. The axle to axle is short 30 inches making it a good compact treestand bow. All in all I'd have to say the nicest bow I have shot. Even more so than the switchback, which some have said is the best hunting rig ever made. You won't be disappointed. It's like they say, expectations exceeded.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the great report on the Z-7 

I haven't had the desire to look at new bows since I bought my Switchback. This Z-7 has got my interest. I guess I'm going to have to go shot one. $oon.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

DO NOT GET THE MONSTER. Plain and simple. They is so much more in dealing with two cams its not even funny. Not worth the time either. Tons of single cam bows shoot damn near just as fast and is not as big nor heavy. The Reezen is an alright bow but i think the dxt is better. I have no seen the Z-7 yet so no info from me...but it seems Stripers made a great debate on how well they are! Also if u like a smaller sized bow you might want to look at the Mathews Hyper Light. That thing is so small its not even funny. and light....a buddy of mine bought it and loves every bit of it. Best of luck with your future $1000 purchase!


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

the z 7 seems to be getting awsome reviews like striper said i just ordered one ! i have a reezen 7.0 and my wife shoots a dxt they are all realy awsome bows my best advise would be go shoot them all before you make that big of a purchase and let the bow pick you !!somome else said on here the hyperlite is awsome and even the mission line this year looks good great reviews on the mission eliminator 2 looks alot like the dxt !!!but a few hundred less ...i have a reezen thats gonna be for sale in a week lol good luck


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

the mission bows are a great bow for a great price. with them you get the mathews second to none lifetime warranty. also like bassbait said you should let the bow pick you, but it's my hunch that the Z7 is going to be picking alot of bowhunters, if you know what i mean. Good luck with your purchase jim, and cya on sat. P.S. The hyperlite is a really sweet bow, the lightest mathews makes. And if your not interested in keeping the warranty, you can get some awsome deals on Bows from Ebay, I just saw a legacy go for 350 fully loaded!!! SWEET DEAL!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I went from a 2000 year model Q2 to a 2008 DXT...I love the DXT...it's a great treestand bow, quiet and light! But I totally agree with letting the bow pick you....go to your local pro shop and shoot as many bows as they'll let you...the one that fits you the best maybe not be the one that you THINK you want. Having said that...I need to go shoot the new Z7....then who knows...there might be a DXT for sale?? lol


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree with someone on here saying don't buy the monster... I was looking at one last weekend and was shocked at how much cable criss-cross confusion there is.. just seems very complicated and begging to break.
I hunt in VERY thick brushy conditions and I can just imagine all those cable do-hicky's snagging everything.... simplicity & speed go hand in hand.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I've shot the DXT, Switchback, and Drenalin.....I'm looking to pick one up used, as there's about 10 at the local shop I go to. So far the DXT felt the best in my hands, plus it's compact and incredibly smooth. The Reezen is also super sick, but the price tag on it is outrageous $1100.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

you can't go wrong with a DXT. especially if you like it and the price is right. Good luck with your purchase jim.


----------

